

Have some extra fun with today's Google Doodle (Les Paul) - cesarsalazar12
http://doodletunes.info/

======
rumblestrut
Bar none, I think this guy wins: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu_tk5TvszE>

(But if there are other awesome examples, please share.)

------
iAmSpartacus
Can you also include the link to enter the short url to automatically playback
the tune?

------
manveru
What does that do?

Looks like it's supposed to make sounds or something, but can't hear a thing
on Chromium or FF4.

~~~
premchai21
While I can't confirm it definitively, it looks as though it may require Flash
to handle the audio underneath. If so, this is unfortunate, but perhaps
understandable: as nice as the audio tag is for basic purposes, the lack of
precise control makes composing sounds together problematic. The Audio Data
API helps with that, but it's pretty nonportable still.

